# FTPS - Probleme mit FTPSClient



## RungetSvohu (9. Okt 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich benutzte Apache Commons um mit FTP-Verbindungen arbeiten zu können. Das klappt bislang auch ganz gut, nur verwendete ich bislang auch nur FTP und nicht FTPS. 

So sah der Anfang mit FTP aus:


```
FTPClient ftpClient = new FTPClient();
ftpClient.connect("url to ftp server");
```

Nun dachte ich, mit FTPS kann das ja nicht viel anders gehen, doch scheinbar doch, denn folgendes liefert mir gleich eine java.net.ConnectException:


```
FTPSClient ftpClient = new FTPSClient();
ftpClient.connect("url to ftps server");
```

Hier der StackTrace:


> Exception in thread "main" java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
> at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
> at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
> at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
> ...



Leider half Google auch nicht, konnte kein Beispiel für eine FTPS-Verbindung sehen, da Google immer vorschlägt nach FTP zu suchen, siehe zB hier: FTPSClient java.net.ConnectException - Google-Suche

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## HoaX (9. Okt 2011)

Für FTPS muss der Server das natürlich auch anbieten, und da "Connection refused" kommt würde ich mal sagen er tut das nicht.


----------



## RungetSvohu (9. Okt 2011)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Für FTPS muss der Server das natürlich auch anbieten, und da "Connection refused" kommt würde ich mal sagen er tut das nicht.



Ich weiß, dass er das tut, bislang regle ich den Verkehr über Filezilla.


----------

